# C&D canal, Have you Anchored



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

in the anchorage just south of the delware bay breakwater? Last trip, Over a yr ago now (big sigh) I noticed a boat sitting there when we came out the Canal to head home up the river. This anchorage interests me although it sure seems to rather exposed to the weather. 
thanks all!


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

I've anchored quite a few times in the anchorage just north of the Delaware bay side breakwater. Just go in towards the reeds until you hit about 7 feet at low water and drop the hook in good mud.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

really rick? I didn't know the north side was safe. I did see a boat on the south side though. I must explore this better if and when I get down that way again. thanks!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

looking at the chart there is a marked anchorage N of the entrance. But its' not real well protected


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Might be interested in reading this: You May Be Right, Dead Right The end of the article discusses anchoring in the south anchorage.

Personally I wouldn't feel comfortable anchoring in either anchorages for the traffic as well as neither are protected at all.

There is a cove with a marina on the on the canal half way between Chesapeake City and the Delaware that looks like you could anchor in.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Denise we have made the trip down the delaware from the canal many times. The best anchorage close is 1/2 hour south of the canal behiond Reedy Island. You are not exposed to tanker or other boat traffic near the canal. The marina 1/2 the way down the canal on the north side does not have anchoring room. Chesapeake City is not my favorite place to anchor either as you can set out a short scope only with lots of small power boats in the anchorage and a 3 knott current.

We preferr anchoring either at Reedy on one end or the Bohemia river at the other end.

Dave


----------



## amarinesurveyor (Feb 12, 2009)

What about the cove on the south side of the canal across from Chesapeake City? I anchored there once with 5' draft back in the eighties. Can you you anchor in there these days? There was no current in there as I recall.
Brian


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks everyone! I love Chesapeak city actually. Tied at the city dock is always the best option there. Anchoring in engineers cove is tough with it being so shallow and with so many boats. But I like to arrive before the evening rush, lesson learned from river camping via canoe on the upper delaware.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

As I said earlier I've anchored on the north side quite a few times. Duck in just around the breakwater. There's usually a few crab pots there but you're well out of the tug and big boat traffic. It's not too well sheltered but the holding's good. I used to anchor there after a long slog up the Delaware before going into the C&D the next morning or coming out of the C&D on the way home. Just an overnight stop.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

What's the story on Reedy Island Dike? Looks like there is a gap near the Q R "2" to let you behind the island from the channel side. Is that the "doorway" to the anchorage?


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

*Reedy Island Anchorage*

midlife,

At 39, 30.22 N x 075, 34.10 W are a pair of markers: "Reedy Island Gap North Light 2" and "Reedy Island Gap South Daybeacon #1". If you are going to anchor behind Reedy Island, use that entrance. You will see a rock wall come awash at low tide that runs between the south tip of the island and the Old Reedy Island Light. The two NAVAIDS mark a cut through the wall that is safe entrance. We saw no less than 9-ft depth through the entrance near low tide.

We have anchored in the 20+ foot depths within the anchorage area. The bottom has good holding. You will of course swing 180-deg on the tide change, so you will want to wake up to be sure the anchor is still set after the change. There is nearly no protection from the wind, the Island is low, but you will be well away and safe from commercial shipping.

Delaware City Marina about 1.7-nm north of the C&D canal's Reedy Point end offers a full service marina within the old, original north fork of the canal. We have used that too and prefer it when the weather is questionable. The canal carries >8-ft depth, but you may need to time your entrance with the tide. We enter mid-tide with 6-ft draft and see 7-8-ft depth over the entrance.

Wayne


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*The trouble with using the ship channel is the ships.*



T37SOLARE said:


> Might be interested in reading this: You May Be Right, Dead Right The end of the article discusses anchoring in the south anchorage.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't feel comfortable anchoring in either anchorages for the traffic as well as neither are protected at all.
> 
> There is a cove with a marina on the on the canal half way between Chesapeake City and the Delaware that looks like you could anchor in.


I have made the same trip, from Cape May to the C&D a number of times, and I never run straight up the channel. For one thing, it is unlikely I can sail that course. For another, it seems at least discourteous and probably hazardous to get in the way of big traffic. Near the turns, do I know their maneuvering requirements? I do not.

There are certainly a few place where hugging the channel is wise; the chart will show them. But unless you honestly draw over 6 feet, there are a lot of alternatives.

I do not believe the Army Corps of Engineers permits anchoring anywhere in the canal except Chesapeake City; even there multi-night anchoring requires notification. The NOAA coast Pilot (United States Coast Pilot®) has the details.


----------



## gershel (Feb 4, 2001)

Actually, the anchorage in South Ches. City is excellent. Good holding, protection, and no current to speak of. The town is very boater friendly, with a FREE floating dock, and a few slips. If you need water or elec.it's $5 & $10 respectivly, and that's on the honor system. I've been there for 3 days at a time, and was never asked to leave. Been there dozens of times in the last 35yrs.
Marc


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*I agree with Gershel in all respects...*

I was simply repeating what is in the Coast Pilot.

Friday and Saturday nights, particularly near holidays, the live bands at the local watering hole can be a bit much and sleeping may be better elsewhere, like the Bohemia River or Cabin John Creek.

That said, Chesapeake City is one of my daughter's favorite stops. The town dock is nice and the old town relaxing. She also caught a HUGE catfish there when she was 8; it actually pulled her across the deck of the boat.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

As I have previously posted we refrain from stopping in Chesapeake City to anchor. A slip is ok there though. There is a sunstaial 3 knot current at peak throug the small bridge at the back of the anchorage. Because of the small area no one has more than 3:1 scope out on their anchors. Our last anchorage years ago saw a thunderstorm come through and a 20 ft power boat collect 20 or so anchored boats when he dragged.

Bohemia or Reedy is out choice. I echo what Wayne said about the anchorage at Reedy, It is a well marked cut through the submerged jetty with 9 ft depth and on the other side great holding at 20 ft. You can get out of the wind by moving close to the low island. It was unnnerving the first time we anchored there years ago. We set the anchor hard and went to sleep. In the middle of the night I woke as felt the breeze comming through the companionway as opposed to the bow hatch and bolted topside as I thought we had dragged our anchor. The tide had changed and the strength of it overcame the slight 5 knot wind direction.

As far as the marina on the canal about 1/3 in on the north side traveling west I was not aware you could anchor in there.

Dave


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Chef2sail is right too. Plan on 2 anchors and ...*

watchout for your fellow man. It is one of the places on the Bay that I always use a bahmian moor, providing small swing but high scope. But that doesn't prevent others from dragging. I try to get in a corner to the north.


----------



## Keldee (Jun 23, 2008)

We have anchored several times in Chesapeake City also during a thunderstorm with no trouble but have to say had only 3ft draft.
We never did the Delaware Bay in one go.Always stopped for the night in the Cohansey River which meant we got to Chesapeake City early before it filled up.
As to anchoring in the C&D a definite no nur engine (Atomic 4)once stopped dead in the canal due to a heavy duty plastic sheet wrapping itself 
around the prop.We anchored in order to take turns diving and cut the sheet off.We issued a Security on the VHF and the Corps of Engineers had a hissy fit,sent a helicopter to check us out and also sent a Boat US to us.Thankfully for our wallet just as Boat US came alongside I cut off the last piece of plastic.Phew!!!


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

*Summit North Marina & the Cohansey River*

The C&D Canal marina that a number of sailors have referenced in this thread is Summit North Marina, DE. There is a small bight in front of it that seems "anchor tempting" - but I have never seen an anchored boat there. I suspect the Corps of Engineers would shoo one off due to it's immediate proximity to the canal.

A note to others who drag deep lead, Summit North Marina itself advertises an approach and alongside depth that is somewhat greater than the reality. Summit is not a marina for deep draft boats unless you are willing to enter and exit on the mid-tide. That then, eliminates your chances of a ride on the tide down the Delaware.

We keep the Cohansey River in mind as an alternate anchorage if needed, but we have never had to use it. Keldee - I am interested in your experience. How is the depth on entrance and inside and is there room to anchor out of the way? Any facilities inside?

Wayne


----------



## Keldee (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Wayne
Had a look at what boat you have(very nice)We went into the Cohansey with a Tartan 27 3.5 ft so diadn't have to worry too much about the depths.The first time we went in we found plenty of depth at the entrance(over 8 ft)but second time we must have been too far to the wrong side and became nervous at 5ft.On the way out again depths were good.Inside depths are good with wide spots.Will quote you entry from Skipper Bob a few years ago.
"Wet bound,pass Ship John Shoal light in the ship channel and proceed about 1 mile before turning NE towards the Cohansey River entrance.Favour the green mark on entering.Well marked and deep,follow the River until you find a wide spot and anchor in 15-20'.Best anchorage is after the first sharp bend to the west.
Better anchorage further upstream opposite the moored boats just beyond the Greenwich Boat Yard.Dighy to marina and visit historic town of Greenwich."
We didn't do that fat just dropped the hook round a couple of bends to get the space. Be prepared to have lots of fishing boats go by in the morning especially at weekends.We took our dog to a small dock on one bed to get him ashore for his pee etc.
hope this helps
Ellinor


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Wayne,

If you go the 5 miles or so up to Greenwhich there is a substantial boating place. The Cohannessey is actually 70 ft deep in places and has a lot of fishing boats in and out. Current can approach 3 knts at peaks.

If you plan to anchor there bring your fly swatters and "skin so soft" as the green head biting flies and mosquitos are legendary. My wife I I actually had killed over 75 each one late afternoon we decided to stop and anchor and had a contest with the carnage in our cockpit looking gruesome. Best bet is to make it to Cape May or Reedy Island

Dave


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

The one and only time I've been up the Delaware, we arrived at the Reedy Island anchorage late in the afternoon. The wind had been building throughout the day and by the time we arrived, we had 25knts from the open Bay. It was unnerving entering the gap to say the least. At the anchorage site we had a significant chop (more like breaking waves) and NO protection from the wind. Maybe we never made it to the right place since we high-tailed it outta there. By now it was completely dark and only our plotter track brought some relief. Not knowing the area, we decided to go for the canal. Of course the next thing was the worst thunderstorm I've ever experienced, with winds to 30knts. We ended up continuing through the canal and dropped anchor somewhere in the Chesapeake in the early hours (I think I remember the Sassafras river...? Anyway it was a very long day and night. In the end however we were all relieved we were not stuck at Reedy island in weather like we experienced.
M Murphy


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

on thinking about the boat I saw anchored by the south side of the C&D breakwater it was very close to the BW. very, close. on the chart it seems to be very shallow there. eh.. maybe someday I'll explore that. Murphy, i can share in the feeling of getting caught at night when last year we tried to get into rockhall at night.. Geeze..


----------



## wwilson (Jul 7, 2000)

*Cohansey River*

Ellinor, Dave,

Thanks for the Cohansey R. info. We carry a bug tent that covers the cockpit - we'll keep it handy!

Wayne


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sure wayne,

If you ever come up the bay would love to get together sometime. Spring and Fall we do frequent weekend trips south as far as Tillman, Deal.

Let me know. I love the HRs

Dave


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

Hi all, in late April or early May I will be helping a friend move his boat from near Bodkin Pt. near Pasadena MY to Cape May. This is the first step of a much longer voyage but as of right now I do not even have charts. We will be down there working on the boat in about 3 weeks so will get what we need then. However I am trying to do a little preliminary planning.

Using my trusty atlas it looks like it is about 50 miles to Chesapeake City ? It is not going to be very warm then so is that the first logical stop over? If so where to next ? We had hoped to do this in 2 days but that is looking pretty sketchy. 

Suggestions appreciated.

Gary


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Gary,

We are from Rock Creek...next one over from Bodkin. We have traveled to Cape May and beyond every year for the last 15 years. It is usually a two day trip, weather permitting. You should be able to get through the canal and anchor behind Reedy Island in one day from Bodkin as we do albet an early morning day (6 AM). From there it is a 45 mile ride with major tides down the Delaware. You need to get a tide chart and let the tides help you with this for the full 6 hours if you can. First Day is a long one...seconmd is an average 8-9 hour one. Bring extra fuel filters as the rocking can stir sediment in your tank. Where are you staying in Cape May. I would recommend Utches.

That time of year it may be OK to stop in Chesapeake City as there arent a lot of boats yet, but I shy away from anchoring there per my previous posts.

The canal is about 3 hour ride, and it also has a strong tidal current. Join Active Captain and get tide information for the Delaware River and the Canal.

How tall is your mast. If less than 55 you can fit under the bridge on the Cape May Canal which would cut 2 hours at least off your trip from going around the Cape. If you have questions feel free to PM me.

Dave


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Dave, good info. Will keep you in mind.

Gary


----------

